# Erp auf die Aldor



## Sordura (17. Januar 2010)

Grüße ich habe meinen char auf den Server Die aldor getranst jedoch das einzigste was ich sehe is cyber sex...
wo man geht wo man steht überall leute die nur darauf aus sind... richtiges rp ist unmöglich ist es auf anderen servern auch so?


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (17. Januar 2010)

Was verstehst du denn unter Cyber Sex bitte? Kannst du es näher beschreiben wie die reden oder was das eingentliche Problem ist?


----------



## *Quicksilver* (17. Januar 2010)

Wieso hast du nicht 1 char zum Probespielen erstellt bevor du getranst hast? Solche Fälle kann es ja geben.


----------



## Sordura (17. Januar 2010)

es ist so in goldhain sind die leute zb gerade wars wieder so
sie treffen sich in der taverne (meistens lesben rp) sagen wie toll sie ja doch aussehen gehen an einen abgeschiedenen platz in der nähe von goldhain und machen da ihre scheiße mich stört es


----------



## FrostwolfZocker123 (17. Januar 2010)

Würd mich mal interessieren was du mit Cybersex meinst!


----------



## Shaila (17. Januar 2010)

Ich musste echt lachen.


----------



## Sordura (17. Januar 2010)

ich finds einfach nur krank....


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Hm melde einfach alles :x


----------



## Sordura (17. Januar 2010)

oder ein dk sitzt mit ner elfe am see und fragt ob er mit ihr auf eine "lesben party" in eisenschmiede gehen will?
also echt


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (17. Januar 2010)

Melde doch sowas! Gleich Ticket schreiben und wegschauen!
Und an die Leute von Aldor: Sowas ist derbe armseelig in dem Spiel noch Sex auszuüben! Glaube im Reallife haben sie keine Frau gefunden... oder sind kranke Menschen den wohl so etwas gefällt. Mamas Busen haben den vielleicht nicht so gefallen


----------



## Sordura (17. Januar 2010)

ach die gms machen da doch nichts Oo auf seiten der allianz sind das sicher 50 prozent die so krank sind... Onyixa ich komme zurück


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (17. Januar 2010)

Wieso sollen die GMs nichts machen? Das ist ein RP Server da gibt es Verhaltensregeln!


----------



## FrostwolfZocker123 (17. Januar 2010)

Sordura schrieb:


> oder ein dk sitzt mit ner elfe am see und fragt ob er mit ihr auf eine "lesben party" in eisenschmiede gehen will?
> also echt



OMG das sind alles kranke Typen, die kein RL haben, bzw. in diesem keine Freunde.

Schreib Ticket, wobei ich nich weiß ob die GM's da viel gegen machen können. Ist "Die Aldor" RP- Server?


----------



## Sordura (17. Januar 2010)

naja das is erp...ich weiß auch nicht ob es verboten ist


----------



## Hackseputt (17. Januar 2010)

wieso ? WoW ahmt doch die Wirklichkeit nach, und was interessiert die Menschen mehr als SEX ?


----------



## FrostwolfZocker123 (17. Januar 2010)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> wieso ? WoW ahmt doch die Wirklichkeit nach, und was interessiert die Menschen mehr als SEX ?



Man sollte es aber nich übertreiben ...


----------



## Sordura (17. Januar 2010)

sehe ich auch so das ist einfach nur übertrieben... "lesben party in Eisenschmiede" das ist lächerlich


----------



## FrostwolfZocker123 (17. Januar 2010)

xDD ja


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (17. Januar 2010)

Hast du mal die Leute drauf angesprochen, dass sie so ein perverses Verhalten haben?


----------



## Sordura (17. Januar 2010)

meist sind des lvl 1 chars... die sind eig auf anderen servern und machen halt auf "Die Aldor" ihr cs...


----------



## DonSarcinella (17. Januar 2010)

Hol dir das addon "spam me not" und stell das auf lvl 5 oder so ein dann dann haste deine ruhe und Rp hab ich scho lange nicht mehr gesehn hab früher auf Kult der Verdammten gespielt inzwischen gibts da glaub gar kein RP mehr leider früher war da noch alles immer voll mit events und allem inzwischen ists einfach ein normaler server....


----------



## Sordura (17. Januar 2010)

auf Die Aldor gibt es stellenweise sehr gutes Rp... aber auch zu viel Erp


----------



## FrostwolfZocker123 (17. Januar 2010)

Aber stört das denn wirklich beim zocken? würd mal sagen "nein".
Ist natürlich nervig, sehe ich ein =) Aber ich würde nur müde schmuntzeln und weitergehen.
Wenn die dich richtig zuspammen, dann würd Ich igno setzen ...


----------



## Sordura (17. Januar 2010)

ne ich wollte hier eigentlich wissen ob das problem bekannt ist und ob es auf anderen servern auch so extrem ist


----------



## lordxanatos (17. Januar 2010)

gleich ma nen char erstellen, muahaha! 
ne ma im ernst, beschwer dich einfach
die gms können im zweifelsfall nicht allzu viel machen, aber wende dich direkt an blizz, schreibe direkt ins blizz forum, füge screens hinzu und weise auf die freigabe des spiels ab 12 jahren hin
warte auf eine antwort
sollte das nichts bringen darfst du natürlich eine petition starten, aldorspieler die dagegen sind und ihren server wiederhaben wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber für mich sind eh alle die auf nem rp server spielen komisch^^


----------



## Sordura (17. Januar 2010)

gut das ich gerade mal ein paar screens gemacht habe... werde die sofort mal ins aldor forum posten danke für eure hilfe...


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2010)

ist keinesfalls auf aldor begrenzt, betreibe selbst hin und wieder rp auf die silberne hand und 2 nachtelfinnen haben uns bei einem gildentreffen etwas auffällig beobachtet (sie waren auch rpler, soweit ich weiß) und ich bin ihnen nach dem treffen interessenhalber mal gefolgt und fand sie dann schließlich ohne ausrüstung zusammen auf einem bett in einem verstecktem fleckchen von darnassus gefunden...


----------



## lordxanatos (17. Januar 2010)

aldor forum wird dir nichts bringen wenn du was ändern willst
sowas schreibt man ins gm forum und verlangt eine antwort von den gms
aldor kannste max fragen ob das immer schon so war oder andere transer abhalten dahin zu kommen, ändern kannste nichts


----------



## Shaila (17. Januar 2010)

Bin ich denn wirklich der Einzige, der sich über den Thread totlacht und nicht aufregt ?


----------



## Noldan (17. Januar 2010)

Also woran sich manche Leute so stören...

Solange sie dich nicht zuspammen, lass sie doch einfach. Zwingt dich doch keiner die "Liebesnester" aufzusuchen.

Erinnert mich irgendwie an alte Leute die es stört, wenn Kinder hinter dem Haus spielen und sie in ihrer Ruhes gestört werden.


----------



## lordxanatos (17. Januar 2010)

ganz einfache antwort, s.o. das spiel ist ab 12
da hat blizzard eine gewisse verantwortung und sich "komisch" bewegende nachelfinnen in ihren pixeligen unterwäschesachen auf einem bett zu sehen ist definitiv nicht die art von jugendschutz den die meisten leute wollen


----------



## Sordura (17. Januar 2010)

so ist es....


----------



## Sordura (17. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quik'Silver (17. Januar 2010)

Sordura schrieb:


> sie treffen sich in der taverne (meistens lesben rp) sagen wie toll sie ja doch aussehen gehen an einen abgeschiedenen platz in der nähe von goldhain und machen da ihre scheiße mich stört es



hahahahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch in WoW setzen sich menschen ganz normal fort. und auch dort gibt es homosexuelle die ihren liebesakt vollziehen wollen

OMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

DDD


----------



## Schlaviner (17. Januar 2010)

öhm also echt....mich würd sowas nich stören...nur wenns im /2 oder /1 is dann halt igno un gut is...


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Januar 2010)

Erstmal eine Sache:

Ich spiele auch auf Die Aldor, und...wenn du richtiges RP sehen willst, dann geh NICHT nach Goldhain sondern:

-Eisenschmiede
-Hafen von Menethil
-Theramore (Gelegentlich)
-Silberwald (Scharlachroter Wall)
-Sturmwind (Kathedralenplatz am meisten)
-Süderstade (Gelegentlich)
-Seenhain (Gelegentlich)
-Darnassus (Meist Abends)

Dies sind nur ein paar Orte. Man findet fast überall RP! (Goldhain nur sehr selten, ich nenns schon Puffhain *hust*)
Dalaran seh ich trotz OOC-Spieler, Leute, die RP machen.


----------



## Noldan (17. Januar 2010)

Ohje, jetzt kommen die Moralapostel.

Ich hoffe du schaltest dann zu keiner Tageszeit den Fernsehe an, wo schon in den frühen Morgenstunden halb nackte Menschen im Bett liegen und den Beischlaf üben. (GZSZ und die ganzen SOAP's)

Auch Nachrichten sollten man dann nicht schauen, wo gezeigt wird, welche Hollywood Schönheit sich wieder die Brüste hat aufpumpen lassen oder wo es darum geht wie man am standfestesten im bett ist.

Also Sorry eure Meinung ist einfach nicht zeitgemäß.


----------



## Shaila (17. Januar 2010)

Hinsetzen > Aufstehen > Hinsetzen > Aufstehen >Hinsetzen > Aufstehen

Der Thread macht mich echt fertig vor lachen. Ich habe ja nicht gegen RP, ich finde es sogar toll. Aber irgendwo sollte auch RP grenzen haben und sowas ist wohl über der Grenze. Wenn es eine Funktion /sex geben würde, könnte ich es nachvollziehen, naja halbwegs, aber so. Aber wenigstens hat der Thread meinen Tag gerettet.


----------



## Tyraila (17. Januar 2010)

ich spiele aktiv auch DIE ALDOR und habe noch kein "erp" erlebt (möchte es auch nicht)
Den Server nur schlecht zu reden ist nicht gerade fair .. gegenüber denen die dort ordentlich und normal spielen.
und deshalb nun ein thread zu eröffnen nur um ein server schlecht zu machen ist .. naja kann man sich auch verkneifen.


mfg


----------



## Progamer13332 (17. Januar 2010)

ehm ist aldor nen rp realm?, wenn ja beschwer dich im blizzard forum und nen nen paar namen ansonsten ist in wow nicht wirklich rp möglich, da rp eigentlich ziemlich krank is und die meissten auf sowas keinen bock haben


----------



## Ilunadin (17. Januar 2010)

Dk's und level 1 Charaktere.Erklärt doch alles. In meienr Aldorzeit war da eigentlich nie was,fand es einen doch sehr guten server.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (17. Januar 2010)

da fällt mir son Song ein.. den gabs auch mit WoW Video - http://www.youtube.c...h?v=JpdCJKPHzh8

Lasst sie sich doch amüsieren, wieso muss man sich drüber aufregen? Wenn man so pissig is dann sollte man eben einen Bogen um Goldhain machen, einen geübten Spieler interessiert Goldhain auch maximal 3 Stunden. 

Edit: wtf is erp?


----------



## quik'Silver (17. Januar 2010)

Also, um das ganze hier nochmal zu verfeinern: 
Solange die ihren Zäks wenigstens in RP-Manier machen, würde mich das nicht stören ..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majokat (17. Januar 2010)

Also ich spiele seit Anfang BC auf die Aldor..
Es gibt eine Gilde, die Cybersex ausführt, dass ist mir bekannt.
Ich meide einfach diese Leute und fertig.
Also ich finde die Aldor ist der noch kiddyfreieste Server den's gibt.
Und ja, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung
Wer auf die Aldor wirklich noch gutes RP machen will, sollte sich eine
von den vielen vielen guten RP-Gilden suchen


----------



## dragon1 (17. Januar 2010)

wonach man sucht, das findet man.
Zum rp braucht man den richtigen ort, und Goldhain ist es NICHT


----------



## skyline930 (17. Januar 2010)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> Edit: wtf is erp?



Erotik-Roleplay.

Ich versteh nicht wieso ihr euch darüber so aufregt, gibts, gabs, und wirds immer geben, einfach ignorieren.
Lacht einfach darüber und freut euch das ihr eine RL-Freundin habt..


----------



## doodlez_himself (17. Januar 2010)

Habs mir grad mal angeschaut und das erste was mir aufgefallen ist, war eine Priesterin mit dem Namen "Jungundsexy".
Ich glaub des sagt schon alles, denk ich. Find ich wirklich sehr seltsam so Leute, aber wems spaß macht...


----------



## dragon1 (17. Januar 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Lacht einfach darüber und freut euch das ihr eine RL-Freundin habt..


und wenn nicht... ich fuehl mich diskriminiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nicht ernst nehmen ^^


----------



## TheDoggy (17. Januar 2010)

Ich hab auch keine RL-Freundin! *whine* ;(

Kay, ehrlich gesagt, reicht mir auch mein Freund, lol. xP


----------



## Critical Pain (17. Januar 2010)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=12227744800&sid=3


----------



## Dragendon (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich spiele seit bc auf Aldor (zwar Horde aber ich denke das nimmt sich nicht viel) und ich habe viele andere RP Server getestet weil ich etwas abwechslung wollte kam jedoch immer wieder zurück da Aldor eigentlich (meiner Meinung nach) der RP-Server mit dem wenigsten ERP und Poweremotern ist, und ich denke Aldor kann man auch sehr hoch anrechnen das man auf diesem RP Server kein RP "suchen" muss weil man es wirklich überall findet...schliess von einen paar kleinen Kids oder notg**len nicht darauf das der ganze Realm verhunzt ist...das ist auf keinen Fall richtig


----------



## Dogarn (17. Januar 2010)

habe auch auf die Aldor gespielt später aber weggetranst. Zu meinen Aldor Zeiten habe ich auf eine Hordlerpärchen 4 Allianzpärchen gefunden. Gut ich spiel Hordler Ich sollte eigentlich mehr Blutelfinnen sehen als es mir lieb ist es war aber nicht so. Da waren die Allis ganz anders. nun malehrlich 2 Gnome und ein grüner Orc, der jetzt diesen Post hier schreibt......

Einfache Methode diese Leute wegzubekommen ist folgende von mir selbst entworfene.

Wenn du merkst es ist ein Pärchen grade beim Akt, suche sie unauffällig. Etwas mit der Fernsicht des Schamanen, den Augen des Wildtieres des Jägers usw. Hast du sie gefunden bewege deinen Charakter in deren richtung. Wichtig: Sie dürfen dich nicht bemerken. Am besten hinter etwas verstecken.
Stelle deinen char mit der / Taste zum gehen (nicht rennen) um und bereite im Chat die nachricht "Interresant" oder "Darf ich mitmachen?" oder Ähnliches. 
Bewege dann deinen Char mit beiden Maustasten zum Pärchen. Jetzt dürfen sie dich bemerken. Sobald du bei ihnen bist lass deine nachricht los.


REAKTION: Dem Weiblichem Partner sollte die situation peinlich sein. Normale Reaktion Ruhestein weg. 
Der männliche Partner bläht sich auf. Er Zieht seine Rüstung wieder an und fordert gelegentlich ein Duell.
Sollte er euch verbal angreifen einfach lachen und drüberstehen. Sollte er ein Duell fordern erstmal verhöhnen dann annehmen und ihn besiegen.




Ein Pärchen weniger das intensive Aktausübung betreibt. 


EDIT: Diese Situation kann aber auch umschlagen: Ihnen könnte das nicht Peinlich sein oder sie rufen zum mitmachen auf. In dieser Situation kuhl Bleiben und bei nicht peinlihcer Situation einfach weggehen. Sollten sie mitmachen einfach sagen. " Entweder RL oder Gar nicht Süße." <- Wichitg! immer den Andersgeschlechtigen Anreden. Ich als männliche person spreche also die weibliche an und Ignoriere Größtenteils den männlichen. Zeigt überlegenheit oder in einer Bierrunde die dicksten eier^^


----------



## Bloodsaber (17. Januar 2010)

Sordura schrieb:


> oder ein dk sitzt mit ner elfe am see und fragt ob er mit ihr auf eine "lesben party" in eisenschmiede gehen will?
> also echt



omg ich weiß nich was ihr für probs habt oO
wenn ich langeweile hab laber ich auch ina stadt mit anderen die ich kennen im /s über ieine kacke die witzig is
meist mit rl kumpels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



außerdem wieso sollte es in rp kein sex geben ? was meinste wo die kinder her kommen.
und genauso gibt es auch chars die sich lieber beim gleichen geschlecht umschauen wie auch bei und im rl.
schwachsin sich darüber aufzuregen is meine Meinung



Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Melde doch sowas! Gleich Ticket schreiben und wegschauen!
> Und an die Leute von Aldor: Sowas ist derbe armseelig in dem Spiel noch Sex auszuüben! Glaube im Reallife haben sie keine Frau gefunden... oder sind kranke Menschen den wohl so etwas gefällt. Mamas Busen haben den vielleicht nicht so gefallen



melden bringt nix, Blizz bestrafft keine geldzahler.. nur wenn es extremschwerwiegend is
die gms lachen nur über son unsinn, wie jeder normale mensch.


peace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Januar 2010)

Bloodsaber schrieb:


> außerdem wieso sollte es in rp kein sex geben ? was meinste wo die kinder her kommen.
> und genauso gibt es auch chars die sich lieber beim gleichen geschlecht umschauen wie auch bei und im rl.
> schwachsin sich darüber aufzuregen is meine Meinung



da hast du recht - allerdings gibt es 3 arten von Beziehungen spielen in wow

1. *Jugendfrei* haendchen halten, kuss usw, keine geschlechtskte
2. Wie bei einer beziehung also von beidem etwas
3. Die e-rpler die es wie die kaninchen treiben.


ich denke, nur die 3ten stoeren, aber das ist ja die mehrheit die so auffallend ist





Kronas schrieb:


> und ich bin ihnen nach dem treffen interessenhalber mal gefolgt und fand sie dann schließlich ohne ausrüstung zusammen auf einem bett in einem verstecktem fleckchen von darnassus gefunden...


TZTZTZ spanner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duselette (17. Januar 2010)

ist das eigentlich normal das ihr alle in fett antwortet? 

btt: beachtet die doch gar nicht. lasst die ihr zeugs machen, sucht euch orte und personen die normalen RP betreiben und spielt dort euren Charakter aus.

edit: ja irgendwie ist das hier alles fett formatiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (17. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele schon seit Ewigkeiten auf der Aldor.

Ich selbst spielte nen schwulen Gnom, warum auch nicht, man kann ja was aus dem rl übernehmen.

Allerdings muss ich sagen das man auf Allianzseite Goldhain, und auf Hordeseite Silbermond meiden sollte, wenn man denn sowas nicht ignorieren kann. Allerdings kann das auch sehr schade sein, denn grade in Silbermond gibt es teils auch Sehr gutes Rp. Ich dachte es kommt jemand mit Erp an am Ende war es sone kidnapping sache.
Niemand wird genötigt mitzumachen. Sobald irgendetwas Jugendgefährdendes im /s oder so kommt, ist es verboten. Was geflüstert und in Gruppen geredet wird ist nicht verwerflich, auch wenns stören mag wenn der ganze Kristallsee belagert wird.


----------



## Neriat (17. Januar 2010)

doodlez_himself schrieb:


> Habs mir grad mal angeschaut und das erste was mir aufgefallen ist, war eine Priesterin mit dem Namen "Jungundsexy".
> Ich glaub des sagt schon alles, denk ich. Find ich wirklich sehr seltsam so Leute, aber wems spaß macht...



hm ich glaub ich mach mir maln Char da und "gucke" mal. 





Spass..


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (17. Januar 2010)

Sordura schrieb:


> Grüße ich habe meinen char auf den Server Die aldor getranst jedoch das einzigste was ich sehe is cyber sex...
> wo man geht wo man steht überall leute die nur darauf aus sind... richtiges rp ist unmöglich ist es auf anderen servern auch so?



Also ich kann dir da überhaupt nicht zustimmen.

Ich war kurz auf der Aldor (davor auf dem Zirkel des Cenarius), und ich kann nur sagen, dass es einfach der beste deutsche RP-Realm von WoW ist. Überall wo man hingeht (zumindest in Hauptstädten), findet man meist RP. E-RP hatte ich dort noch nie gesehen.

Nunja, mittlerweile spiele ich sowieso auf Destromath, da es auf der Aldor weder PvE noch PvP (scheiß Realmpool) gab.


----------



## GAJR (17. Januar 2010)

Ich würde mal sagen, das Problem ist nicht Die Aldor, sondern Goldhain. 
Egal, auf welchem Server du bist, Goldhain ist nunmal immer der Tummelplatz von schwangeren Todesritterlesben, Halbdämonen und Kindern von Sylvanas.


----------



## Naldina (17. Januar 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> ehm ist aldor nen rp realm?, wenn ja beschwer dich im blizzard forum und nen nen paar namen ansonsten ist in wow nicht wirklich rp möglich, da rp eigentlich ziemlich krank is und die meissten auf sowas keinen bock haben



stimmt RP setzt bisschen Intelligenz vorraus die nach deinem namen, und dem post zu urteilen bei dir nicht vohanden ist..


----------



## Krazi (17. Januar 2010)

*wow + rp = ERROR
*


----------



## atr0x2011 (17. Januar 2010)

das is nicht euer ernst oder?
ich bin so ziemlich der einzige der diesen scheiss nicht glaubt oder? xD
ich lach mich schlapp, herrlich, mehr davon bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BRICKless (17. Januar 2010)

Bitte, warum regst du dich so auf? Das Erotik-RP ist in Goldhain doch wohl auf allen RP-Servern Gang und Gebe, ich hab noch KEINEN Server gefunden, wo da nicht die Nachtelfen in der Zensierunterhose auf dem Briefkasten tanzen. Und das "schreib nen GM an" ist doch wohl nur ein schlechter Scherz! Denn: 1. werden auch keine Leute gebannt, die "buy gold on www.XYZ.com 10%cheeper fastest gold [und so weiter]" im Allgemeinen spammen, und 2. bemühen sie sich doch, RP zu betreiben, wenn auch mit einem anderen Ziel. Aber die hätten doch genauso viel Grund sich zu beschweren, wenn sie da hübsch am See liegen und kleine Nachtelfen machen und plötzlich ein betrunkener Zwerg vorbeitorkelt.


----------



## J_0_T (17. Januar 2010)

Naja... Cybern is glaube ich nicht in den richtlinien von Blizz... also kann es bitter werden für die leuts die es machen.

ansonsten ignore es oder melde es... deine entscheidung


----------



## Neriat (17. Januar 2010)

GAJR schrieb:


> ............Tummelplatz von schwangeren Todesritterlesben



*kichert frech*


----------



## Senseless6666 (17. Januar 2010)

Sordura schrieb:


> es ist so in goldhain sind die leute zb gerade wars wieder so
> sie treffen sich in der taverne (meistens lesben rp) sagen wie toll sie ja doch aussehen gehen an einen abgeschiedenen platz in der nähe von goldhain und machen da ihre scheiße mich stört es




Lass sie doch das fand ich auch vor 4 Jahren total omega lustig.. jetzt find ichs eher kindisch aba die Frage ist was du in Goldhain machst, dort lvlste und gehst dort alle Jubeljahre mal hin..


----------



## Jim.Ex (17. Januar 2010)

kek

bis jetzt hab ich sowas nicht erlebt, könnte aber damit zusammenhängen das ich ständig in dalaran bin *g*.
Dann geh halt nach darnassus dort gibt es genung elfen die dort rp machen oder sw.
Ansonsten nen ticket raus und fertig.


----------



## Danjell (17. Januar 2010)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Lass sie doch das fand ich auch vor 4 Jahren total omega lustig.. jetzt find ichs eher kindisch aba die Frage ist was du in Goldhain machst, dort lvlste und gehst dort alle Jubeljahre mal hin..




genau, spiele auch auf aldor aber ich hab nix in goldhain zu suchen, ergo sind mir noch keine erpler übern weg gelaufen.
such dir paar nette rp gilden ausm forum und seh zu dass du da ausm elwyn wald rauskommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (17. Januar 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Melde doch sowas! Gleich Ticket schreiben und wegschauen!
> Und an die Leute von Aldor: Sowas ist derbe armseelig in dem Spiel noch Sex auszuüben! Glaube im Reallife haben sie keine Frau gefunden... oder sind kranke Menschen den wohl so etwas gefällt. Mamas Busen haben den vielleicht nicht so gefallen



Ich glaube das du genau sojemand bist und deshalb das maul soweit aufreisst.

Du bist Bestimmt sojemand der sich nen Spiel erst kauft nachdem er gegoogled hat ob es in irgend einer weise eine Nackt-Mod dafür Gibt.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (17. Januar 2010)

atr0x2011 schrieb:


> das is nicht euer ernst oder?
> ich bin so ziemlich der einzige der diesen scheiss nicht glaubt oder? xD
> ich lach mich schlapp, herrlich, mehr davon bitte
> 
> ...



Wie Cartman der als einziger den kleinwüchsigen auslacht.
--
Naja, jedem das seine, wenigstens gehen so alle an einen ort den man wenns einen stört meiden kann.


----------



## Neriat (17. Januar 2010)

Danjell schrieb:


> genau, spiele auch auf aldor aber ich hab nix in goldhain zu suchen, ergo sind mir noch keine erpler übern weg gelaufen.
> such dir paar nette rp gilden ausm forum und seh zu dass du da ausm elwyn wald rauskommst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*hält sich ihr schwangeres Todesritterlesbenbäuchlein vor Lachen bei dem Gedanken, dass endlich jemand auf den Umstand, irgendwann "rein zufällig" in Goldhain rumzulaufen, aufmerksam wurde*


----------



## Haas3 (18. Januar 2010)

Also ich spiel auf die "Die Aldor" aber auf der Horden-Seite und ich muss sagen bei uns gibt es sowas nicht^^


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (18. Januar 2010)

Haas3 schrieb:


> Also ich spiel auf die "Die Aldor" aber auf der Horden-Seite und ich muss sagen bei uns gibt es sowas nicht^^



Schäm dich setz dich inne Ecke, pack die Lüge in ne Kiste und gib sie mir zur Verbennung.
Warst du schonmal in Silbermond unterwegs? da gibts nicht nur schlecht gespielte blutelfen. Ich meiine die Stadt heist ja schon SM - wenn das kein versteckter hinweis is.


----------



## vonCarstein (18. Januar 2010)

Sordura schrieb:


> meist sind des lvl 1 chars... die sind eig auf anderen servern und machen halt auf "Die Aldor" ihr cs...




Genau das, denn solche Storys hör ich imemr nur von RP Servern, nie von PvP/ PvE udn hab ich auch persönlich noch nie erlebt oder gehört aus Freundeskreis und Gilde (spiel PvE) 

Also was it los bei Euch auf den RP Servern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? Glaub ja, dass manche das eindeutig extra machen und ihren lvl 1 Char auf nem RP Server erstellen um die anderen zu ärgern.... und was einfah richtig dämlich ist, das Blizzar nichts dagegen macht... würd sofort wieder auf nem RP spielen wenn man deutlich mehr für die Community machen würde bzw auch mal härter durchgreifen bei sowas, Blizzard hatte doch mal zu Classic Zeiten Richtlinen für RP Server, die sie aber nie selbst befolgt haben.... naja

Wenn man RP will ist man Fehl am Platz bei WoW - hatte jetzt bei HdRO bis lvl 30 mit meinem Runenbewahrer mehr RP als ich in WoW je erlebt habe.... Eigentlich ein Armutszeugnis von Blizzard, das es ist wie es ist


----------



## Vudis (18. Januar 2010)

haha Erotik Roleplay
ich schmeiß mich weg
ich hab selbst über 1 Jahr auf nem RP Server gespielt (classic-bc) aber sowas nie erlebt
also natürlich gabs pärchen die sich auch als solche zu erkennen gaben aber...sex? ne

Aber mein Gott auf /igno setzen oder außer reichweite der Emotes gehen....
Wenn die Leute meinen sie brauchen sowas....und ganz ehrlich ich bins dann nicht der mit dem Gedanken leben muss, es grade online (zu 98 prozentiger wahrscheinlichkeit) mit einem anderen Mann getrieben zu haben.
Oder mich auf einer lesben party mit 90% männeranteil aufzugeilen....


----------



## Dabow (18. Januar 2010)

FrostwolfZocker123 schrieb:


> <br />Man sollte es aber nich übertreiben ...<br />



richtig ! Natürlich darf man über sowas reden, dann aber bitte privat im Chat. Wobei ich finde : Sowas gehört nicht ins Spiel. Das kann man Privat zu Hause machen, bzw mit seiner Freundin am Telefon oder sonst wo. Ich habe in meiner gesamten WoW Zeit noch nie daran gedacht, so einen Käse zu machen. Ich habs schon bei pubertären jugendlichen mitbekommen...aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (18. Januar 2010)

Aber lustig ist das allemal, ich meine ich habe in Wow in meiner gilde auch leute, die ich nur ausm Ts kenne und trotzdem als Freunde bezeichnen könnte. Man kennt sich halt.

Eine richtige Beziehung über WoW zu führen ist da schon unrealistischer. Ich meine man hat ja garkeine richtige Vorstellung, wie der Andere in Rl den ist (im Ts z.B. verhalten die meisten leute sich anders als von Angesicht zu Angesicht).

Aber Cybersex in Wow !!!

Naja es gibt ja auch Menschen die sich in Kinderforen (Hello Kitty etc.) aufhalten und kleinen Kindern anmachen, also warum nicht in WoW... "würg".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. Januar 2010)

1. Es gibt eine Ignore-/Spamfunktion, es gibt die Möglichkeit ein Ticket zu schreiben.
2. Es gibt die Möglichkeit, eben NICHT dahin zu gehen, wo es "_einzig_" und "_extrem_" um "_kranke_" Lesbensex-"_Scheiße_" geht.
3. Du solltes ausserdem die Möglichkeit in Erwägung ziehen, die Sache nicht so überzogen darzustellen. Denn das ist "_lächerlich_"

Ich habe vor meinem Serverumzug tagelang mit einem Level 1 Char in den Chat reingehorcht um die Stimmung der jeweiligen Server aufzunehmen. Wer offenbar blind transt, muss mit Pleiten rechnen.

P.S. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn "Die Aldor" seit gestern um einige Lvl 1er reicher geworden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willian (18. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Aber lustig ist das allemal, ich meine ich habe in Wow in meiner gilde auch leute, die ich nur ausm Ts kenne und trotzdem als Freunde bezeichnen könnte. Man kennt sich halt.
> 
> Eine richtige Beziehung über WoW zu führen ist da schon unrealistischer. Ich meine man hat ja garkeine richtige Vorstellung, wie der Andere in Rl den ist (im Ts z.B. verhalten die meisten leute sich anders als von Angesicht zu Angesicht).
> 
> ...



Es ist schon hart das auf eine stufe miteinander zu stellen.
Nüchtern betrachtet...
Wir sprechen von einem Rollenspiel Realm,auch DAS ist Rollenspiel.
Die Frage ist wo und wie man es ausspielt.

Spielt man in WoW eine Beziehung zweier Charaktere aus,ist das alles andere als  abwägig.
Das Ding ist nur, dann sollte man es für sich machen.
In ner Instanz,oder im Whisper,im Gruppenchat oder was weiß ich.
Denn man sollte bedenken,das Spiel ist ab 12 und jene in diesem Alter müssen nicht noch mehr damit konfrontiert werden, 
als sies durch andere Medien sowieso schon werden,was zwangsläufig zum senken der Hemmschwelle führt.

Und nein,es ist nicht Krank wenn man sowas aufgrund des Rollenspiels ausspielt.
Man spielt eine Rolle und erfahrene,gute Rpler belassen es auch dabei und übertragen es nicht aufs RL.
Erfahrene RPler fragen auch nach dem Alter des Gegenüber,wenn sich sowas entwicklen sollte.
Natürlich kann man es nicht zweifelsfrei verstellen,ob dieser jemand die Wahrheit sagt,aber mehr geht eben auch nicht.

Drum,ERP in der Öffentlichkeit muss nicht sein,sollte auch ruhig geahndet werden.
Unter sich kanns nun wirklich jedem egal sein,man bekommt schließlich nichts mit.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Januar 2010)

ich find den thread so witzig...
zum einen die Kleinkinder, die total schokiert sind (OMG !!! MELDEN 111elf), zum anderen Leute, die zu viel "Skill" zum rp haben (ZOMFG l4m0r RP is sch3153 111elf kkthxbye11elf)
mich stoeren Erpler eigentlich wenig, da ich weder in goldhain ihnen nachlaufe, noch mich mit solchen pseudorplern abgebe...


----------



## Saji (18. Januar 2010)

Es gilt: um die guten ERPler zu finden muss man sie suchen, mit der festen Absicht sie auch zu finden. Auf gut Glück stolpert man über keine, es sei denn man kennt die abgeschiedenen Plätzchen weil man selbst mal ERPler war.

So far... fasst euch mal an die eigene Nase. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

